# TiVo Mini, new in box w/Lifetime



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

TiVo Mini, new in box with Lifetime: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221993225206?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Sold for $121 shipped. eBay always amazes me. Amazon has the new version of the Mini on sale for $117 (and yesterday I actually saw it at $110, then $114, so it moves a bit).

So even with tax, we're talking about a +$4-$5 difference for the buyer to buy from a retailer vs some schmoe like me. I paid $92 new from Amazon with tax when I bought the mini, so ended at break even or a smidge better for me after fees, so I'm happy.


----------

